# Google- Citalopram in Irritable Bowel Syndrome - SmartBrief



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Citalopram in *Irritable Bowel Syndrome*SmartBrief, DCFrom the American College of Gastroenterology and its member physicians, Digestive Health SmartBrief is a free, weekly newsletter. It provides news and information for your digestive health, including stories on healthy living, developments in *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

